# Bose Mie2I With The Charge?



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone own a pair of Bose mei2 or mie2i headphones? I'm looking at getting them, but I can't find any answer on whether or not they work with the Charge or other Samsung phones. I know that a lot of headphones with microphones, volume control, and skip features will not work for some phones

Any help is appreciated


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry. I use the Beyerdynamic DT770 pro headphones. Best purchase of the year.


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Those are nice, but I'm looking for earbuds. I imagine that someone in these forums has tried the bose mic earbuds with the Charge...


----------



## thewanton (Sep 8, 2011)

I used to have them, but they got crushed by luggage on a trip to Florida. Great buds, get the mic/volume combo because there the same price as just the mic one.


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Did they work with the Samsung Charge??

Edit: the Mic and volume controls that is...


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

The mic would work because that is a standard. Now you have me curious if the controls are standardized as well.


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not dropping over $100 until I'm certain that that stuff works. I tried out a pair of Monster beats earbud headphones with mic/volume and my Charge. The only thing that worked was the earbuds themselves. After testing it a few times, the volume and skipping did not work, and the mic did not work. I looked up some spreadsheet from Monster, and it turnes out that the Charge is "incompatible". Sold them the next day.


----------

